# Solo Exploring



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 5, 2012)

Apparently there is a new trail system not too far from where I live. I was thinking about checking it out. To quote a local, it is the "best riding in the Portland area". That is a big endorsement.

 My question, do you guys explore solo or do you do it in a larger group?

I'm sure it is because I got scary lost the last time I was in an unfamiliar area but the thought of riding alone in new territory skeeves me out. Thoughts?  I know if I had a standalone GPS, it would be far less scary.


----------



## billski (Jul 5, 2012)

I do a lot of hiking "solo exploring", including bushwhacks and abandoned trails.  I use a compass a lot.  Learning how to _correctly _use a compass and map is imperative.  Knowing how to sight, plot and check your progress is imperative.  Knowing the topology(terrain, natural features such as brooks, , roads, i.e., if you are bounded by roads on all four sides, that's easy) and an "escape plan" is key.  Only then should you graduate to a GPS.  Without the fundamentals, a GPS is useless.  If you are still feeling uncomfortable, bring some survey tape.  At key or ambiguous points, tie a piece of tape.  Don't go overboard - it is tantamount to littering IMO.  Consider your tracking feature on the GPS.  You can track back if you have to. Know where north is. 

 This might be overkill for you. I use this advice in the deepest woods I have ventured into, which is sometimes ten miles deep into nothing but forest.  I plan to venture onto logging roads again this year.  They are generally uncharted and do not go in predictable routes.  I need the above out there, as it could be 20 miles to the nearest civilization.

Prepare.  Then just do it.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you have a smart phone?  If so just track your ride.  If you get lost just follow your track out.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 5, 2012)

Usually, I use Runkeeper or MapMyRide but, once in a while, I run into an area where there is no service.  (actually, this happens all the time on the outskirts of my 2 normal rides. Runkeeper usually fails me and SOMETIMES will restart when I get back into a service area.)


----------



## awf170 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, sometimes places don't have service.  Coming from eastern mass I always forget about that.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 6, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Apparently there is a new trail system not too far from where I live. I was thinking about checking it out. To quote a local, it is the "best riding in the Portland area". That is a big endorsement.
> 
> My question, do you guys explore solo or do you do it in a larger group?
> 
> I'm sure it is because I got scary lost the last time I was in an unfamiliar area but the thought of riding alone in new territory skeeves me out. Thoughts?  I know if I had a standalone GPS, it would be far less scary.



If you are still in Maine you ought to get outside and discover the state's environment!
It hasn't developed on a massive scale like other better-paying states have.
 I would think DeLorme, a frontrunner in topo mapping...might have some neat tools for the iPhone market, if not they should.  They've done a good job upgrading their state Atlas & Gazetteers...especially Maine's....
*EDIT:  But topo maps are easy....just one or two pieces of paper = easy to carry, paper doesn't break..and one can make little notes in pencil.....;-)

$.01


----------



## vdk03 (Jul 6, 2012)

Whenever possible I try to ride (dirtbikes) with someone else, but if it comes down to riding alone or staying home I will go it alone. Personally I would forget about the electronics they will eventually let you down wether its because of lack of service or dead batteries. Maybe bring them as a back up.  I think you're better off just paying better attention to where you are going. Try identifying key landmarks, if there are lots of intersections on the trails try marking them like billski said, or just leave a nice skid mark on the trail you came from. Most importantly though always make sure to tell someone where you are going and when you think you will be back. This is what I consider the golden rule with going solo yet so many people dont do it. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nearly all my exploring is done solo as i go where I want at my pace. I do pack a Garmin gps 60 with breadcrumb trail setting.My favorite gps of the 6 I've owned or own due to it's ability to hold onto a signal.Got a "ram" mount for the handlebars of my exploring bike. My e-trec sucks in the woods. I also bring a camera on occasion and take pictures along the way to jog my memory if needed. My worst instance was a hike where I planned on being home by noon, but ended up dropping down onto the road 8 miles away from the truck at 5 p.m.. That was a "no need for the gps" day :smash:, but the lack of sun and some mis-guidance from some atv'ers messed me up. Generally my bicycling exploration rides start from home, ends up being a mix of road and trail, sometimes hucking, couple times getting hurt. I try to err on the side of caution; that way 3 hours planned sometimes ends up being 5. The beauty of biking is that backtracking is often a lot faster than it is when hiking .

Hiking generally is gps/compass/topo maps. Topo maps are awesome, sometimes just seeing where you are height wise, and seeing features of height, can help a lot.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 2, 2012)

I usually find stuff/places by myself = 99.9% unplanned, but when exploring a place I've just found deeper in dense or unknown woods it's always more fun and safer to have another person with me.  The old safety in numbers thing...  But think I might be watchin' too much _stuff to sell_ like Finding Bigfoot this last year+...LOL.  Haven't had a light canoe to take into unknown water for 13yrs now, once one becomes part of the family....think I'll get back to being a little more bold...LOL.  However skiing the unmarked terrain is totally _off the hook_...as it's a fun challenge every step of the way, I never know what's coming.....so fun.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 5, 2013)

I do solo exploring as much as possible. I get bored going to the same places, I try to go somewhere new every time, and the farther away from people the better it is


----------



## tomcat (Jan 6, 2013)

I do my exploring almost always solo.  It can get interesting with tons of logging roads that may not be on maps.  I always have a turn around distance to retrace my tracks if I don't reach a identifiable landmark or road.  I ride in wilds around Moosehead and 100 mile wilderness and often don't see anyone in 3 + hrs. So knowing the local landmarks is very helpful.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 13, 2013)

tomcat said:


> I do my exploring almost always solo.  It can get interesting with tons of logging roads that may not be on maps.  I always have a turn around distance to retrace my tracks if I don't reach a identifiable landmark or road.  I ride in wilds around Moosehead and 100 mile wilderness and often don't see anyone in 3 + hrs. So knowing the local landmarks is very helpful.



going 3+ hours without seeing other people is when I have some of my best adventures, like you said tho, paying attention to landmarks and being able to track your footsteps back to where you came from is always essential!


----------

